# problems after installing magic lantern



## sheedoe (Oct 3, 2012)

I've installed magic lantern v 2.3 for the first time on my 5D mark II a couple of weeks ago. When I was shooting the other day, the shutter control function and ISO function just stalled. Rotating the dials would not change the values. I had to remove and reinsert the battery to get the controls back again. Also, the same day, the vertical grip stopped responding. Again, I had to remove and reinsert battery to have it work again. I have never had such problems before. I am thinking it may be caused by the magic lantern software. I'm thinking about unstalling it for good. Did anyone else have such issues or know what may be causing this problem?


----------



## pato (Oct 3, 2012)

I never had any issues with ML, but I'm also using a 550D. 
Depending on how often this happens, you could push the AF or Q button (not 100% sure which one) while turning it on, that would disable ML for this one runtime.
pato


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2012)

It should be pretty easy to test, just remove it and see if the problem still exists.
BTW, some of the third party grips have been noted to cause similar issues.


----------



## sheedoe (Oct 3, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It should be pretty easy to test, just remove it and see if the problem still exists.
> BTW, some of the third party grips have been noted to cause similar issues.



Just uninstalled ML. Lets see if that takes care of the problem.


----------



## Ryan708 (Oct 3, 2012)

My 3rd party grip did this to my 60d. During a friend's wedding last weekend my grip made the camera shut off and battery light flash. took me about 20 seconds to remove the grip throw the battery door back on and be back in business. Grip ended up at his house..... I should retreive that


----------



## rajder (Oct 30, 2012)

hi, I am filming on dslr's for years. now straight after release of ML for 5d mark ii I was all excited to have it and use it. Till yesterday, when my problems started. Without changing anything on my setting ML changed few options and value on my menu. For shooting stills it swapped for 2s delay after pressing a shutter half way. AF stopped working and finally it would not read some of the card finishing with completely switching off 5d. I removed few times battery nd card for few minutes. Still it wouldn't let the 5d start. I changed few batteries and cards and repeated hard reset few times. When it finally started and let me go to the menu I did uninstall it and don't want to see ML ever! For anyone who wishes to uninstall it follow this link: How to uninstall the Latest Version of Magic Lantern firmware on T2i 550D 60D 600D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 30, 2012)

Firmware is very tricky. Canon tests it very carefully, but when it gets out to the million users, some cameras always have a issue, and users find a combination of settings that causes a problem.
There is a enormous number of combinations of settings, so software like ML is going to have bugs.
You can remove it, and should first understand how it works and what you need to do to remove it in the event you have issues.
I do not use it, since reliability of my camera is important. If you are just experimenting and not making money with your equipment, I can understand that. They warn you that nasty things might happen.


----------

